# Central Savannah River



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Thank you to Sandhill and every trainer there for the Q win.
Pinetrees Red , White & Blu


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey "Boomer" from Americus (tee-hee)....great job and a big congrats. Any other word on Q or Derby?


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Here are the derby Results

1 - 16 Salty/Tony Flowers
2 - 2 Red/Ernest Hawkins
3 - 6 Rex/Brent McDowell 
4 - 22 Diva/Mike Ough
RJ - 14 Scamp/Hugh Arthur
Jams 20, 17, 13, 11, 9, 8

Congrats to all of the placements, and thanks to the judges and the club for a great trial.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations Brent. I'm sure you are a happy camper 'bout now.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Woo-hoo 'Red' and Ernie! This puts him on the Derby list. Congratulations!


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> Congratulations Brent. I'm sure you are a happy camper 'bout now.


That's a safe bet! Many thanks to Joe and Scott Harp for training Rex. Good dogs make good handlers. 

Also, Salty's win today put him on the derby list as well. Congrats to Tony and Salty!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats lil brother. How many points is that & when does he age out?


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Congrats lil brother. How many points is that & when does he age out?


He has 7 points and we're done after tomorrow's trial.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Cool beans. Hopefully ya get him on The Derby List tomm. Good luck.


----------



## Riverdog SC (Oct 28, 2008)

Brent McDowell said:


> He has 7 points and we're done after tomorrow's trial.


Congrats Brent and Rex..... go get'em tomorrow!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Contracts Tony Flowers hard working guy not.only public service but a very active member in his.home club as well. We need a lot more Tonys in this sport. Has been here training on his days off and works very hard at training his own dogs which I might say he has two of!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Tony, that's great news! Daisy is proud of her son and so am I. Keep up the good work.

Vikki


----------



## tke0398 (Feb 23, 2003)

Way to go Tony!! Chad is right. Tony works hard at it, but I still say the dog is better than the trainer! LOL  Salty is a heck of dog with a bright future. Pleasure to throw birds for.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Way To Go Sandhill And A 2nd For Pinetrees Red, White & Blu On Day 2.
Thank All Of You
First On Friday And A Second On Saturday In The Q


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

I understand that Tony and Salty also got a first on Friday and a second on Saturday in the Derby. Congratulations to all! 

Vikki


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations to Cara Mock and Canvasback Kennel for a great weekend. Day one saw Cara and “Mo” ( Mo Lucky Diddley) receive 3rd in the Q; Cara and “Viper” (Flatlands Can’t Run Fifty Five) got a Jam in the derby – his first derby appearance; and team member Dick Rochester got 4th in the Q with “Ruby” (HRCH Peakview’s Miss Scarlet MH). Cara also got 3rd place in the Q with Titan (Canvasback Titan) on Saturday.


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Results for both CSRA and Tar Heel up on EE now. Thanks to everyone who participated in our second double D/Q...hope to see you all again in the future!

Tara


----------

